# [Sammelthread] Heartstone Tactics



## n3rd (2. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ich begrüße Euch liebe PCGHX-User und Heartstone-Spieler in dem Sammelthread Heartstone Tactics!​*



  Es könnte an dieser Stelle natürlich die Frage aufkommen, wieso der olle n3rd einen neuen Thread zu Heartstone eröffnet, da bereits eins von PCGHX-Clan gibt. Die Antwort ist simpel. Der Thread von PCGHX ist lediglich zur Präsentation von HS gedacht (mMn.). In diesem Sammelthread liegt die Präferenz eindeutig auf Deckzusammenstellung und die Spielstrategie, die dahintersteckt. Es wird also eine Plattform geschaffen auf der jeder sein Deck präsentieren kann. Weitere User haben die Möglichkeit hier die Decks zu bewerten und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu geben. Spieler, die schon seit einiger Zeit HS spielen wissen desweiteren aus Erfahrung, dass es *den* Deck, mit dem jedes Spiel gewonnen werden kann, nicht gibt. Grund hierfür bilden unterschiedliche Faktoren (die Starterhand, die Hand und Spielweise des Gegners, gezogene Karten, die Eingriffe seitens Blizzard (Balanceveränderungen)). Auch ein HS-Neuling kann hier Hilfestellung erhalten. Ich behaupte mal pauschal, dass ein Spiel einem besser gefällt, wenn man auch Siegt oder auch spannende Matches erlebt.
  Als Threadersteller möchte ich den Anfang machen und drei meiner Decks Euch präsentieren.




*Der "whipe-out" Paladin*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Benennung dieser Kartenzusammenstellung kommt von der Kombination von "Gleichheit" und "Wilder Pyromant" bzw. "Weihe". Die Kombination der Gleichheit und der Weihe ist zu präferieren, da nur der gegnerischer Board vernichtet wird. Das gleich mit dem Pyromanten ist zwar wesentlich günstiger auszuspielen, tötet aber auch alle deine eigene Diener. Diese Prozedur hat jedoch auch Ausnahmen. Die erste und einfachste ist das Vorhandensein eines Schutzschildes. Die zweite ergibt sich aus der Kombination mit dem "Champion von Sturmwind" (Fähigkeit: Eine Art von Aura, die allen anderen Kreaturen +1/+1 verleiht), da alle Kreaturen, die unter seinem Buff stehen nach dem Ausspielen der Gleichheit bei 2 HP bleiben. Im Sinne des Paladins gibt es Diener mit Schutzschild bzw. die einen verleihen bzw. Zauber. Dies ermöglicht das Säubern des gegnerischen Feldes ohne (im Idealfall) das die eigenen Reihen lichter werden.  Die "Eisenschnabeleule" und der "Zauberbrecher" erlauben dem Spieler die "unangenehmen" Fähigkeiten von gegnerischen Dienern zu unterbinden. Das Vorhandensein von Onyxia oder Ysera sind nicht notwendig. Sie können auch mit anderen late-game Kreaturen, die als Finischer dienen sollten ersetzt werden.



*Zaltir's Mage*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Namensgebung dieses Decks kommt von einem HS-Spieler, von dem ich diese Konfiguration übernommen habe. Hier liegen ebenfalls einige Kombinationen zugrunde. An dieser Stelle  muss man sagen, dass der "Erzmagier Antonidas" eine wichtige Rolle hat und im Gegensatz zu dem "wipe-out" Paladin fast Pflicht ist. Die erste Kombination ergibt sich (falls am Anfang in der Starthand) aus dem "Manawyrm" und allen low-cost Zaubersprüchen. Hier ergibt sich die Möglichkeit von Anfang an den Gegner zum Schwitzen zu bringen. Das Zusammenspiel zwischen dem "Messerjongleur" und der "Violette Ausbilderin" auf dem Spielfeld, wenn Zauber gewirkt werden, kann für den Kontrahent zu einem Albtraum werden. Man erzeugt zu einem 1/1 Tokens, die einfach gegnerische Kreaturen angreifen können, plus die Fähigkeit des Jongleurs, der bei jeder Erscheinung eines Tokens 1 Schaden (per Zufall) austeilt. Die dritte Kombination ergibt sich aus jedem Zauber und dem guten Antonidas. Die Effektivität kann durch den "Blutmagier Thalnos", "Azurblauen Drachen" und "Zauberlehring" gesteigert werden. 




*Main Priest* 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Den Namen für den Priest-Deck habe ich frei erfunden, da sich mehr oder weniger, um eine Kreation handelt, die auf unterschiedliche Weisen zu Sieg führen kann. Wie auch bei dem Paladin-Deck sind die legendären Karten nicht notwendig und können durch andere ersetzt werden. Eine Standard-Priest-Kombination ergibt sich aus der "Lichtbrut" mit "Machtwort: Schild" oder was besser ist, dem "Göttlichen Willen". Die "Auchenaiseelenpriesterin" zerstört alle (ohne Schutzschild) Diener im Zusammenspiel mit dem "Kreis der Heilung". Eine schlechte Idee ist es aber die Priesterin auszuspielen wenn der "Lichtbrunnen" auf dem Feld liegt (oder umgekehrt).  




*Zum Schluss*

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread den HS-Spielern und den, die es werden wollen eine Möglichkeit gibt, um Hilfestellung zum Deckbau zu bekommen und die Präsentation eigener Decks und dahinterstehenden Taktiken ermöglicht. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Eure Beiträge!




Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Austoben!


Lg. n3rd

. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

*Bleeding Warrior* (Update!)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach langer Zeit gab es bei meinen Fun-Decks tatsächlich eines, das ausnahmsweise kompetent darin ist, Siege einzufahren. Inzwischen habe ich den Gimmik-Teil etwas zurückgefahren aber die Grundidee bleibt die Gleiche. Strategie ist es, möglichst großen Nutzen aus Verletzungen zu ziehen. Deshalb finden sich in diesem Deck Karten, wie die Wichtelmeisterin oder den Verletzten Klingenmeister, die noch in der gleichen Runde großartige Ergebnisse mit dem Wütenden Berserker oder der Rüstungsschmiedin erzielen können. Befehlsruf wird in normalen Matches meistens dazu verwendet, um Karten zu ziehen - verhindert aber gegen Aggro-Decks, dass deine Diener zu schnell sterben. Da die Meisten dieser Decks keine Flächenzauber einsetzen, können selbst einfache Wichtel erstaunlichen Schaden anrichten. Vor allem, wenn man sie mit einem Wütenden Berserker oder Fiesen Zuchmeister kombiniert (Wichtel wird zur Scharlachroten Fanatikerin). Das Deck ist eher auf Midrange ausgelegt und nach Runde zehn sollte man versuchen, das Duell schnell zu beenden; Alexstraza, Grommash und Blutschrei wirken hier Wunder. Wer keinen Grommash hat, kann ihn durch einen zweiten Blutschrei, Leeroy Jenkins oder vielleicht auch einen Arkanen Golem ersetzen.
Ich bin damit (bis jetzt) ohne große Probleme auf Rang 10 geklettert.


----------



## ACDSee (1. August 2014)

Hier mal mein in der letzten Saison oft genutztes Druiden-Deck. Ist klar auf Midrange ausgelegt.
Ziel ist es, den Gegner den letzten Nerv zu rauben, Doppel-Rag, Diener zum Hühnchen gemacht, Sonnenläuferin vom schwarzen Ritter gebügelt und so weiter.
Am meisten aber nervt ihn der Prankenhieb mit +Zauberschaden und dass er entweder vom Mana her (Anregen und Wildwuchs) oder von den Karten her (Zorn, Azurdrachen) hinterherläuft.
Naturgewalt + Wildes Brüllen sind auch 14 Schaden mit Ansturm (+2 Angriff bekommt der Druide selbst). 

Mit Gelbin ist genial. Kaum einer kennt die Karte richtig, sie schafft direkt Kartenvorteil und bringt oft miese Zufälle, auf die der Druide immer gut reagieren kann. Gegner sind häufig überfordert, opfern wichtige Spells drauf und haben dann gegen die Urtümer oder Rag nichts mehr in der Hand.

2x Anregen
1x Blutmagier Thalnos
1x Mal der Wildnis
2x Wildwuchs
2x Zorn
2x Erntegolem
1x Großwildjäger
1x Wildes Brüllen
2x Eiswindyeti
2x Hüter des Hains
2x Prankenhieb
2x Azurblauer Drache
2x Druide der Klaue
1x Gesichtsloser Manipulator
1x Argentumkommandant
1x Der Schwarze Ritter
1x Gelbin Mekkadrill
1x Naturgewalt
1x Urtum der Lehren
1x Urtum des Krieges
1x Ragnaros der Feuerfürst

Zum Deck-Planer

Bin damit in wenigen Tagen von Rang 17/18 auf 8 gegangen.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## n3rd (3. August 2014)

Nette Deckzusammenstellung ACDSee. Ich würde vllt. mit den Giftsamen in dieser Konstellation ein
Paar Tests spielen.

Edit: Falls man diese Karte hat, könnte man den einen Yeti gegen den Cairne tauschen.


----------



## drebbin (3. August 2014)

ACDSee - poste mal bitte dein Warri-Deck von eben

Das hier ist mein Kriegerdeck zurzeit, habe lange ni gespielt und bin damit heute immerhin schon von lvl 24 auf lvl 17 mit reiner Siegesserie gekommen.
Großartige Karten habe ich leider noch nicht - kommt hoffentlich noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3rd (3. August 2014)

@drebbin: Eindeutig ein Aggro-Deck.  Könntest damit Probleme gegen Zoo- &  Handlocks bekommen. Da es sich um kleine und günstige Diener handelt, würde ich
empfehlen etwas fürs Kartenziehen tun, damit die Aggression aufrecht bleibt.

@all auch Leser, die hier noch nicht gepostet haben: Was sagt ihr zu den aktuell neuen Nexxramas Karten? Ich habe ehrlich erwartet, dass diese das aktuelles Metagame
verändern/verschieben werden.... weg von Mirror Rouge, Hand oder Zoolock. Diese drei Urtypen sind sehr populär und man trifft immer auf die selben Szenarien im Spiel,
bloß der Accountname des Gegners ist anders. Wie ist euer Empfinden hierzu?


----------



## drebbin (3. August 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt muss ich mich jetzt erstmal belesen was hand/zoolock bedeutet

Aber ja, ich spiele fast nur den Krieger und dann richtig aggressiv nach 3 Runden im 10er Mana is bei mir meistens Sense und ich bekomme Probleme...aber ab und zu ist der Sieg auch in Runde 8 schon eingefahren 
Zu Naxxramas  muss ich sagen - ich tu mich gegen Anub echt schwer -.-


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2014)

Nun Ja, gearde die Aggro Warlocks spielen doch häufig mit den Eiern. Dublicate ist bei Mages gesetzt (insbesondere in Kombination mit Riesen sehr stark). Druiden und Krieger sieht man oft mit Loatheb. Der kann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ausgespielt eine Rouge schon sehr nerven. Hunter spielen häufig Geisterhafter Krabbler und gerade Giftsamen raubt mir aktuell den letzten Nerv. 

Gutes Deck von Amaz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders gegen aggro Krieger und gegen Mage gut geeignet. Die Heilung raubt beiden Klassen den letzten Nerv. Insbesondere der Burn-Mage geht oft einfach der Schaden aus.
Der Plan ist, zunächst mit der Klerikerin + Verletzter Klingenmeister + Krreislauf der Heilung Karten zu ziehen und im Besten Falle in Turn 3 oder 2 mit Coin einen 4/7er liegen zu haben.

Man kann viele kranke Dinge damit machen, wie eigenen Sylvanas mit Heiliges Feuer/Schattenwort Tod töten und daduch gegnerische Minions übernehmen. Auch mit dem Pyromatiker geht vieles. Man muss sich bewusst machen, dass der immer nach einem Zauber auslöst. Also wer z.B. mit Dunkler Wahnsinn einen Akolyte des Schmerzes übernimmt und einen Pyromantiker draußen hat, der zieht schonmal eine Karte gratis.
Sterben übernommene Erntegolems auf der eigenen Seite, bleibt der 2/1 stehen, übernommene Beutehamster ziehen für uns Karten, Lepragnome geben -2 auf den Gegner.
Die Seelenpriesterin wandelt die Heilung in Schaden. Also mit der Seeherin gibt beim Ausspielen 3 Schaden, Heldenfähigkeit ist 2 Schaden für 2 Mana, Kreislauf der Heilung ist -4 auf alle Diener.

Alles in Allem ein Deck mit viel Potential, was aber etwas Übung und Timing erfordert.


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2014)

Hab gestern mal den ersten naxx Flügel gemacht...
Die ersten beiden sind mit mage und endboss mit oben gelisteten warri first try erstaunlich gut gelaufen


----------



## ACDSee (6. August 2014)

So, neues geniales Deck gebaut. Ich brächte mal ein paar Tester zum optimieren. Wer hat Lust?

P.S.: Schamane ^^

Der erste hat sich grad in Runde 7 vor Wut gesprengt..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (7. August 2014)

ich habe Bock habe auch nen nettes schami Deck


----------



## ACDSee (7. August 2014)

na dann... ACDSee#2367


----------



## Rizoma (7. August 2014)

Anfrage ist raus


----------



## n3rd (12. August 2014)

@ACDSee: Ja, ich glaube auch, dass die neuen Karten dem Schamanen wieder etwas attraktiver machen werden. 
Das EI passt aber ehrlich gesagt in jedes Deck, wo Verstärkungen sind. Es Ermöglicht zu einem (im günstigen Fall)
einen Trade, plus man bekommt dann noch einen 4/4 Diener dazu. Ich glaube Blizz wird es bald schrinken, da es 
jetzt schon beliebter als Erntegolem ist.


----------



## Placebo (21. Dezember 2014)

Noch jemand hier, der diese billigen Aggro-Decks absolut verabscheut? Krieger scheint momentan das beste Mittel dagegen zu sein aber es ist auch die teuerste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Ich habe mir heute einen Stream einer Meisterschaft angeschaut und das Tunier-Deck von Darkwonyx ein bisschen näher unter die Lupe genommen. Momentan steht es 4-1 gegen Aggro und 2-1 gegen Control. Der große Vorteil ist, dass es momentan fast niemand kennt und es vergleichsweise günstig ist. Es spielt sich ein bisschen wie Miracle Rogue 2.0: Ziel ist es, mit Höllenfeuer, Wichtel-Explosion und Teufelskanone das Feld frei zu halten; mit Schlickspucker, Herrin der Schmerzen und Antiker Heilbot zu stabilisieren; und mit Alextraza und Arkangolem+Überwältigende Macht+Gesichtsloser Manipulator (16 bzw. 24 Schaden) das Spiel zu gewinnen. Die einzigen Karten, die wirklich etwas kosten, sind Dämonenherz und Wirbelnder Nether, die anderen zwei (Alextraza und Gesichtsloser Manipulator) werden sowieso so häufig gebraucht, dass es nicht weh tut, den Staub zu opfern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das Deck ist keine 1:1-Kopie, ich habe es mehr gegen Aggro ausgelegt und Baron Geddon fehlt auch.
Edit 2: Per Siegessträhne auf Rang 8


----------



## Placebo (26. August 2015)

Welcome to the Dark Side of Hearthstone! Stellt sicher, dass die Liste im Forum bleibt, dann kann sich auch niemand daran anpassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Deck spielt sich etwa wie Huntard aber die Kreaturen sind deutlich schwerer zu entfernen. Insgesamt ist es noch etwas schneller, weil einzelne Diener im Idealfall drei bis vier Runden brauchen, um das Feld endgültig zu verlassen. Abgeschirmter Minibot mit Erlösung wäre so eine Kombination. Das sind sechs Schadenspunke für drei Mana, Buffs nicht mit eingerechnet. Erlösung kann bei Feldzaubern gleichzeitig vom Irren Wissenschaftler geholt und ausgelöst werden, er muss also nicht vorher vernichtet werden, um eure Gottesschild-Diener zu schützen. Allgemein trifft das Geheimnis bei AOE-Zaubern immer den zuerst gespielten Diener, stellt also sicher dass ihr eure vorher gespielten Lepragnome vom Feld räumt bzw. das Gottesschild vom Minibot/Argentumreiter entfernt, wenn ihr einen Flächenzauber kommen seht (und die Karte euren Diener mit der längsten Lebenszeit darstellt). Inzwischen finde ich sogar, dass der Messerjongleur eher eine der schwächeren Kreaturen darstellt  Säurehaltiger Schleim kann mit der Eisenschnabeleule gewechselt werden aber momentan bereiten mir Waffen mehr Probleme. Schlickspucker kommt oft zu spät aufs Feld, um noch viel ausrichten zu können.


----------



## n3rd (23. November 2015)

Gibt es auch bereits gut laufende Decks mit den neuen Karten (aus dem neuen Abenteuer)?


----------

